# US Victorian shipment



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I was reading on that French cichlid website that there was a shipment of wild caught Victorians that was brought into the US last month. Does anyone know anything about that? From what I could gather a group of people pooled their resources together and bought these fish.

I thought there was a moratorium on exporting Victorians out of Africa.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Delete the term "wild caught" and "out of Africa" and you're close.

There are Victorians species being maintained in Europe that are not in the US hobby. There are been several shipments from Europe.

Kevin


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

There was recently a large shipment of Vics out of europe to the US, some of which havent been kept here yet. http://www.cichlidsofvictoria.com was the site that had did a group buy to import them to the US.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

The owners of the pet store I was talking about on that other site said "wild caught" and I asked them several times. I haven't been able to to talk to the breeder because he is usually working when I come in so I can't grill him about it. I just thought it was curious that they told me about it first and then yesterday I found someone commenting about it on that French cichlid page, although that post was a month old. The dates do coincided with each other.

It could also be that situation where they are calling them wild caught but they are actually just breeding wild caught adults in a facility near the edge of the lake.

I remember a number of people I knew when I was raising Frontosa and they would brag about all their wild caught Kitumbas and Mobas and how much they had to pay for them only to find out later they had been raised in a hatchery several hundred yards away from the lake. They were from Africa, just not wild caught. :lol:


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess I misinterpreted the post. I saw the word shipment and US and assumed it was coming from Africa.


----------

